# ACL surgery recovery



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

My 6 year old lab had acl surgery today. What kind of things should i be doing to help her reover and what kind of recovery time am i looking at. The vet said to keep her inactive for 2 weeks until the staples come out and then start some rehab after that and by week 3-4 she could start swimming for rehab that seems awful soon. Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Where did you have the procedure done at?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

vet in williston ND


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you go look over at retrievertraining.net forums and search for that you'd be better off with the vast amount of knowledge over there.


----------

